# remote issues



## Fred C Dobbs (Dec 5, 2013)

is it possible for remote buttons to fail individually?

My volume and mute controls work only sporadically at best, 
but all other functions are fine.

I've reset the remote and re-paired it with the Roamio, 
but the problem persists.

thanks,

FCD


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Remember that volume and mute are IR buttons while other non-TV buttons are RF. The IR buttons require line of site to TV/receivers whereas the RF buttons don't require line of site to TiVo.


----------



## drkmstr (Nov 23, 2013)

Fred C Dobbs said:


> is it possible for remote buttons to fail individually?
> 
> My volume and mute controls work only sporadically at best,
> but all other functions are fine.
> ...


I just replaced the batteries on mine. I was having issues with volume for my stereo and TV power button. New batteries solved both issues... All tivo functions were working.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

drkmstr said:


> I just replaced the batteries on mine. I was having issues with volume for my stereo and TV power button. New batteries solved both issues... All tivo functions were working.


I was going to post the same, the ir signals stop working before the RF, thus the TV controls act up before the Tivo controls.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a scenario where the TV controls won't work unless I'm pointing pretty much directly at the tiny receiver on Sony Bravia TVs. Seriously, I've contemplated attaching a laser pointer/sight to the Roamio remotes, and drawing a target around the TV sensors.

I tried all the codes, new batteries, and much more. No luck.

I can still grab a TiVo HD remote, Premiere Remote, Premium Glo Remote, and point them over my shoulder (backwards pointing), still having full control with the TV functions.

Three base Roamio remotes, and two TVs, seem to tell me TiVo made a design change on the IR that affects what seems to be only me (most of the time), and I also feel like I'm the only one (or one of ~3-5 people), always getting negative effects from changes that help the majority of people...


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

My Roamio remote(s) also have to basically be pointed directly at my Sony Bravia to control the volume/mute/power. I don't ever recall having to point a remote so precisely. Can also state that my Roamio doesn't accept IR from my Harmonys unless I point them directly at the Roamio. I've always been able to point generally in the direction of my entertainment center for all previous devices. The Roamio and it's remote really are markedly different than anything I've owned before.


----------



## Fred C Dobbs (Dec 5, 2013)

Fresh batteries did the trick, thanks.

Thanks for the heads up on the IR/RF differences.

FCD


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Fred C Dobbs said:


> Fresh batteries did the trick, thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the IR/RF differences.
> 
> FCD


 I'm curious, fresh batteries solved your problem of having to point the remote directly at the Bravia IR receptors? I have fresh batteries, but still have to hold the remote horizontal. Even the slightest upward direction of the top often causes the Bravia to not receive the signal.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

FitzAusTex said:


> I'm curious, fresh batteries solved your problem of having to point the remote directly at the Bravia IR receptors? I have fresh batteries, but still have to hold the remote horizontal. Even the slightest upward direction of the top often causes the Bravia to not receive the signal.


I'm "curious" too. Brand-new Duracell or Energizer non-rechargeable 1.5V batteries don't make mine anything close to "resolved", either.

It doesn't matter if it's 5ft away, or 20 ft, the plane and angle requires sighting like the remote is a gun for TV function control on both of my Sony Bravias.

Pre-Roamio remotes still can control them pointed the opposite direction, and out a window!


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

so it was batteries that did it for me too...I even got Tivo to send me a replacement remote because the volume buttons specifically werent working


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

It takes every once of control I have to not yell at people who didn't try fresh batteries *first*. <grrrrrrrrr>

Is anybody saying that they improved (lessened the requirement of) any required precision aiming at their TV (if applicable), by simply replacing the batteries? It didn't work for me, and I've tried several new sets, or several brands, in alkaline.

For me, the RF will cease to work, without any noticeable change in the IR for the TV. I can then take the batteries out and use them in other remotes (including pre-Roamio TiVo remotes, even the Glo Premium), and get weeks or even months more use from them.

Given the HDMI trouble some folks are having with name-brand TVs, since the Roamio, plus TV control issues, of which, both have been reported as "non-issue" before the Roamio, I wonder just how many TVs TiVo bothered to try the new remote with (and the actual Roamio itself).

Anybody find that getting the new slide remote eliminated the need for sniper-shot aim of the remote to control TV functions?

It's not like Sony and Samsung TVs are some no-name white-box brands. I've seen a few reports of some who don't get this problem with these brands. So, I don't need to hear from those who "don't have this problem", unless they have a reasonable & logical workaround to share, or data points that may explain why they don't.

My list of things that have not worked right (or as well) since getting Roamios is a list of things that worked fine with Premieres and TiVo HDs.

If I didn't like the new design of the Roamio remote, in so many other ways, I'd chuck them in the room of misfit toys, and just use older remotes...


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I started having issues with my slide pro, the info screen ssid the the batteries were at 30% and the Roamio wouldn't respond as if the remote wasn't paired yet the power & volume for the tv worked fine. It wasn't until I replaced the batteries did it start working correctly, I was surprised that the battery level showed 30% yet it didn't work, makes me wonder how accurate the battery status really is.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

eboydog said:


> I started having issues with my slide pro, the info screen ssid the the batteries were at 30% and the Roamio wouldn't respond as if the remote wasn't paired yet the power & volume for the tv worked fine. It wasn't until I replaced the batteries did it start working correctly, I was surprised that the battery level showed 30% yet it didn't work, makes me wonder how accurate the battery status really is.


I wonder if your remote could have just needed a hard reboot. If you still have them, you could try putting the same old batteries back in to see if it works any better after having the batteries out. If it still doesn't work, that would seem to indicate that the battery level indicator doesn't mean much. OTOH, if TV functions (IR) work while Roamio functions (RF) don't, that might mean the remote is having to overpower some kind of RF interference.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

eboydog said:


> I started having issues with my slide pro, the info screen ssid the the batteries were at 30% and the Roamio wouldn't respond as if the remote wasn't paired yet the power & volume for the tv worked fine. It wasn't until I replaced the batteries did it start working correctly, I was surprised that the battery level showed 30% yet it didn't work, makes me wonder how accurate the battery status really is.


 My slide pro remote a couple of days ago was down to 20% battery level according to System Information page and was starting to struggle with IR buttons, but the RF buttons still worked fine. I replaced batteries and now both IR and RF are now working great. As has been mentioned in this thread, the IR buttons seem to require more direct line of site compared to previous IR peanut remotes I have used.


----------

